# Hamster breeders, South Wales



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of any hamster breeders in the South Wales/Gloucestershire area?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi, i am a hamster breeder although i live in swansea, so prob a bit far


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Drop an email to any or all of these sites:

Home - National Hamster Council
About the British Hamster Association
Towy Vale Hamstery Home Page

and they will happily put you in touch with members in your area


----------



## jamie337 (Sep 22, 2011)

....zoe.... said:


> hi, i am a hamster breeder although i live in swansea, so prob a bit far


I am looking for a female Winter White Hamster and live in Port Talbot South Wales. How much do you charge?


----------

